# Thermopure review, with thanks to myprotein as I won them !



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

@myprotein.co.uk were good enough to pick me to test and review Thermopure,

Fat burner with caffine for a bit of a kick.

Anyway I was planning on doing a review after a week or two of using them as I only started yesterday.

But felt the need to start now!

Non training day (yesterday)

Took 3 tabs split throughout the day

No ill effect infact I slept better?

Trained today at 16 30

Took 3 tabs about 15 30

Walked home from work quick jumped into the gym (home train) and threw loads of weight around and had a bloody great session even when muscules were shot my brain wanted more.

Now I know this is a one off and had friday feel good factor but still it was good.

Fasted cardio tomorrow so will pop 3 more and update now and again to see how they go.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Bit of info on it


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Took 3 tabs 30 mins prior to

Fasted cardio

Felt no get up and go before or for the first 10 mins

Then after 10 the sweating like a pig

On about 20 mins started to feel good

40 mins steepest incline on treadmill

Then

20 mins on bike.

Good hot cardio!


----------



## mcgaw1985 (May 31, 2012)

Hi mate, would you recommend thermopure?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

mcgaw1985 said:


> Hi mate, would you recommend thermopure?


Worth ago as price is not to bad, I take them throughout the day and feel more awake! So worth it to me as a fat loss aid who knows? Has all the usual stuff in them so as good as many other more expensive stuff.


----------



## mcgaw1985 (May 31, 2012)

Do you take any other supplements while on a cut?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I use bcaa when training and the usual multivitamins and joint stuff other thst no.

Check my log may have some ideas,

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=219153


----------



## mcgaw1985 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks mate!

Another quick question..

Im doing a 2.2 mile jog in the morning on fasted cardio.. should i have a recover shake before i have my breakfast?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

mcgaw1985 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Another quick question..
> 
> Im doing a 2.2 mile jog in the morning on fasted cardio.. should i have a recover shake before i have my breakfast?


If your cutting I wouldn't,

the science says not to eat for 30 mins after fasted cardio so eating real food that digests slower would be more beneficial.

That said I cant belive for the likes of you or me it would make a great deal of difference!


----------

